
Ask HN: Communication platforms for intermittent disaster relief? - westurner
Are there good platforms for disaster relief that work well with intermittent connectivity (i.e. spotty 3G&#x2F;4G&#x2F;WiFi&#x2F;LoRa)?<p>How can major networks improve in terms of e.g. indicating message delivery status, most recent sync time, sync throttling status due to load, optionally downloading images&#x2F;audio&#x2F;video, referring people to local places and&#x2F;or forms for help with basic needs, etc?<p>What are some tools that app developers can use to simulate intermittent connectivity when running tests?
======
westurner
How can people find local, legitimate sources for information if they're not
already following local disaster relief authorities?

